# Which do you use?



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm unsure if I want to use my roundhouse and turntable as it take up too much precious yardage space. I'm don't know if a transfer table is any better. And could it be morre usefull than a turntable and round house (miuse being able to rotate a loco 180.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i use a wye, but very seldom..


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice layout. I love the old Tyco Refer cars. I've started collecting them and never knew there were so may different ones. Heinz, Sara Lee, Ynugling (?), Budweiser, Baby Food, ect.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A transfer table doesn't turn locos. It is just to move a loco between sets of parallel tracks, at a maintenance facility, for instance, without the space-robbing need for turnouts and trackage.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I use a turntable for turning locomotives, two of them. My layout is a point to point in the transition era because I really enjoy steam power. 



















The first one was donated to me by a good friend who scratch built it from brass over 40 years ago. The second is a Walthers turntable. Both are 90 footers which limit the size of the locomotives that I can run. This was done on purpose. 

I will agree that they do take up a lot of real estate, buy they do add interest to a layout. I am fortunate to have the space I have to add these structures


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> A transfer table doesn't turn locos. It is just to move a loco between sets of parallel tracks, at a maintenance facility, for instance, without the space-robbing need for turnouts and trackage.


If I may....I think he said that, when he typed:


> miuse being able to rotate a loco 18.


 (miuse = minus)


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Old Hodo is correct I did but I know I'm not the best at typing things out.

Id like to place a transfer table but unsure if my SD40-2 will fit on it, bc it will not fit on my 90' turntable.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I would use a turntable especially if you run steam engines. I don't use one on my layout because I just don't have the room.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I have 2 cheap Model Power steam and one newer Bachmann 0-6-0 w vanderbuilt tender. So I really have one steam loco, I mainly run EMDs


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> Id like to place a transfer table but unsure if my SD40-2 will fit on it, bc it will not fit on my 90' turntable.


Are you sure? The (real) SD40-2 is almost 69 ft long, so it should fit on your 90 ft (scale) turntable.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> If I may....I think he said that, when he typed: (miuse = minus)


Makes sense. I read it as "my use"....


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

Normally transfer tables are only used in heavy repair backshops where you want to move engines (or cars) from one work bay to another. they are not generally used in service tracks (where engines are fueled, sanded and made ready for their next trip).

Turntables are used to turn engines to be properly faced for their next trip. Alternatives are wyes and balloon loops.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

CTValley, its all good

I have 2 ballon/ rev loops but they are 18"R, thus I cannot run some locos on there, which is really about 2 of them. 

IDK I love the turntable but it takes up too much precious yard space where I could put a repair shop and tras table (actually will be used to store cars/locos).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are reasons for each type of 'reverse' device. The size and design of
the layout usually determines which you can use.

An ability to turn a loco around does make for more interesting
operations, especially if you are using a DCC system.

I have a Y on my layout but use one tail of it as a track in
my central passenger station. the cross between the tips
of the Y are actually a team track with 2 industries, soon a
third. That does cause quite a stir when the need to turn 
a loco comes up, however.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> CTValley, its all good
> 
> I have 2 ballon/ rev loops but they are 18"R, thus I cannot run some locos on there, which is really about 2 of them.
> 
> IDK I love the turntable but it takes up too much precious yard space where I could put a repair shop and tras table (actually will be used to store cars/locos).


I agree -- I pulled a turntable / roundhouse combo from my design for the same reason. It just ate up too much valuable real estate. I almost made a critical error as the deletion left me without a way to turn locos, but a large reversing loop fixed that.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a transfer table. Model Train Stuff only has the extension kit by Cornerstone/Wathers(?), eBay only has extension kit, and Walthers only has the expensive Marklin one.


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

The three really don't have that much to do with each other, they all do different things and aren't mutully exclusive.

The only one that turns engines is a turntable.

The only one that sorts cars is a yard.

The transfer table is a really specialized thing that has little or no use on the most common layouts.

The real question is do I need a roundhouse if I have a turntable? The answer is no. there is no requirement that you HAVE to have both. You can have a turntable without a roundhouse. A turntable is THE most compact way to turn engines. the roundhouse is really the space hog.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Turning steam*

SBRacing;
There are three ways of turning a locomotive. Wyes are by far the most common. If you don't want to loose yard space to your turntable, Maybe you have, or can create, a wye out on the line, away from the yard. Perhaps this could be at a junction with a branch line or another railroad. Most wyes were at such a junction. 
Another method of turning, fairly rare, was a "balloon track" ( we modelers call it a reversing loop.) These used up a lot of expensive real estate, which accounts for their rarity.
Then, of course, there were turntables. The main purpose of a turntable was to turn steam, and single ended diesels,(think of an F-unit) to run cab forward. For steam locos, another important purpose was to be able to move a loco to run front first into one of the radial tracks in a round house. Most of the machinery that needed work on a steam loco was at the front, so going in front first gave maximum room around cylinders, valve gear, Etc.
Some railroads liked their Geeps, and other either-end-forward locos facing a certain way. Norfolk & Western preferred to run long hood forward,for example. These lines kept using turntables well into the diesel era.

Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a transfer table. Model Train Stuff only has the extension kit by Cornerstone/Wathers(?), eBay only has extension kit, and Walthers only has the expensive Marklin one.


Ain't none of these things cheap, dude!

My son was looking into them about a month ago. Apparently, they have been discontinued by Walthers. We found one (933-2968) at Trainworld. I just checked, and it looks like they still have inventory (www.trainworld.com).

Looks like about $280 w/shipping.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yikes! Another reason not to use a transfer table for something a simple wye can do.....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Scratch building a transfer table would definitely be out of my
pay grade. However, it should be fairly simple to put together
for a good craftsman.

It would have a table with a track on it long enough for your
longest loco. It could run on ordinary rails and possibly could
be powered by a loco truck gearing or a servo. Finding a way to fix an
alighnment with connecting tracks would be a big of a problem
to solve.

Don


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I understand the differance between the 3 and I am 100% awarre trans table WILL NOT TRUN A LOCO AROUND. I was taking a poll to see if people that have trasnfer tables use them often or not. I would be using it to store locos in shops. I have 2 Rev loops on my layout. To be clear im not upset I just reitterating that I clearly know the differece. :smilie_daumenpos:

Thanks DonR, I may have to see what I can do for a scratch built one. I can think of a way to make the gears work to make it move but haveing the track powerd would be the hardest. Unless there was a way I could have the track come in contact with the track in the shop. This project will require a lot of beer. :smokin:


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm glad that someone brought it the fact that a transfer table can not turn a locomotive. They are used to get locomotives out of a shop bay to tracks outside that connect to a yard or other service tracks, similar to this transfer table at the Montana Rail Link backshop in Livingston, MT. 










There is a turntable on the other side of the shop available to turn locomotives if necessary.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

SBRacing said:


> I understand the differance between the 3 and I am 100% awarre trans table WILL NOT TRUN A LOCO AROUND. I was taking a poll to see if people that have trasnfer tables use them often or not. I would be using it to store locos in shops. I have 2 Rev loops on my layout. To be clear im not upset I just reitterating that I clearly know the differece. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Thanks DonR, I may have to see what I can do for a scratch built one. I can think of a way to make the gears work to make it move but haveing the track powerd would be the hardest. Unless there was a way I could have the track come in contact with the track in the shop. This project will require a lot of beer. :smokin:


You are going to have 2 (at least) rails for the table to ride on. Let it pick up
track power through them. Actually, when the idea first came to me, I was
thinking of using two regular tracks, one on each end of the table. That way,
one track could provide power for the table motor, the other track would
pick power for the table top rails. Through the truck wheels, of course.

What! A train guy who drinks beer?  Gasp, what is the hobby coming
to. I'll have a Vodka martooney, myself. A twist of lemon please 

Don


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I know shame on me. I was thing more of an RC (radio controle) car. The table will fit snugly and there will be wheels on the bottom. the wheels could be powered from a wall wort or batteries. then i was thinking for a rollers on each corner of the table to make the table run smoother. 

IMO this my be a strech for me. Ill leave space for one but i wont be doing this anytime soon. Right now ill just use trnouts for my shops.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

My brain works in weird ways (as ya'll may already know).

I could place to sections of Ho track parrall and have a loco chassie on it (like a old model power switcher) and build the table on the chassie and have an old caboose chassie support the other side.

Now how to power the track. This weould be great for DCC but im not there yet sill on DC. I would assume you could attach the wires from the loco chassie to the track to power it? and i understand that would only work for DCC and not DC.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

OldHobo, I maybe wrong (like usual), however

I FOUND A TRANSFER TABLE!!!

trainworld has a few walther transfer table kits. I can't wait till I get it. I know most of you will roll your eyes but I always did love them. I will work perfect in my narrow yard to get locos and cars in the the repair shop.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> OldHobo, I maybe wrong (like usual), however
> 
> I FOUND A TRANSFER TABLE!!!
> 
> trainworld has a few walther transfer table kits. I can't wait till I get it. I know most of you will roll your eyes but I always did love them. I will work perfect in my narrow yard to get locos and cars in the the repair shop.


No kidding? For real?

I told you they had them in post #19, ten days ago. Sheesh!


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> No kidding? For real?
> 
> I told you they had them in post #19, ten days ago. Sheesh!


Sorry CTValley, I don't remember :welcome: it's been a long couple weeks :lol_hitting:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> Sorry CTValley, I don't remember :welcome: it's been a long couple weeks :lol_hitting:


No worries. Just yanking your chain. Glad you scored one!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Small yard. Who the hell has the room for a turntable 

-J


----------

